# Free DirecTV DVRs



## GoCubs (Jun 14, 2004)

DirecTV is offering DVR free to ALL subscribers as of yesterday. It's $99 upfront and you get the money back after rebate. I got one at Best Buy yesterday.

You do have to re-up for another two years if you take advantage of the offer.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Tuesday, August 2, 2005

BREAKING NEWS
Free DVR offered by DIRECTV
DIRECTV announced yesterday it will offer free Digital Video Recorders to new and existing customers in exchange for purchase of a 24-month Total choice programming package.

The free DVR, according to TV Predictions.com, is actually a $100 rebate on a $99 model, although customers will wind up paying at least $41.99 a month for programming plus a monthly DVR service fee of $5.99.

How this service will affect relationships between DIRECTV and its current DVR partner, TiVo, is subject to speculation. For additional insight into this issue, check out TV Predictions.com
http://www.tvpredictions.com/


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

$5.99 a month? I thought it was $4.99?


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

jpurkey said:


> $5.99 a month? I thought it was $4.99?


As of Aug. 1st, 5.99 a month. :nono2:
(it is waived if you get Total choice Premier Programming tier)
http://www.directv.com/see/landing/dvr_rebate.html


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

I would love to get a DVR but should I wait for the directv dvr? I hate to buy a DVR and they cancel with Tivo.... What do you guys think?


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

moonman said:


> As of Aug. 1st, 5.99 a month. :nono2:
> (it is waived if you get Total choice Premier Programming tier)
> http://www.directv.com/see/landing/dvr_rebate.html


Wihich means it is even less likely that I'll ever get a DirectDVR. The only thing that would change my mind would be if there is ever frequently (as in weekly) two shows on at the same time that I want to watch with no option of recording either of them at another time.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

shy007 said:


> I would love to get a DVR but should I wait for the directv dvr? I hate to buy a DVR and they cancel with Tivo.... What do you guys think?


D* is never going to cancel their contract with Tivo, at least not for the forseeable future. D* has UltimateTV service and those receivers stopped being manufactured in 2003, IIRC.

D* Convference call stated that they are moving to D*+, BUT will keep Tivos for customers who request it.


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm getting one today at Best Buy.... I'm assuming they will install it for me.....


----------

